

Interview with Alan Robinson, inventor of resolution logic - wingo
http://vanemden.wordpress.com/2010/06/08/interview-with-alan-robinson-inventor-of-resolution-logic/

======
ableal
<http://mathworld.wolfram.com/ResolutionPrinciple.html>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resolution_(logic)>

_Latin and Greek are much overrated, I think, especially by people like you
who never had any._

Break out the pitchforks.

